# My first acid etchings



## ChuckTheButcher (Jan 16, 2014)

So tonight I did an acid etch on a hiromoto as suji, carter gyuto and a masanobu gyuto. Here they are. I forgot to take before photos.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks good Chuck. Did you sand any of them down first?
I'll bet the dammy would pop a little more, but I'm actually really surprised at how much the VG-10 colored up.


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow, that masanobu came out sweet:thumbsup:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## gunnerjohn (Jan 17, 2014)

Beautiful etching


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jan 17, 2014)

I us micro mesh Mx and regular micro mesh although the carter could have used a little better job. I was surprised the damascus in the masanobu didn't come out more. I think I might try another soak on it. I was also very surprised how much the vg-10 core darkened.


----------



## erikz (Jan 17, 2014)

I really love this etching, the black is really nice and contrasting opposed to steels. What etching agent did you use on these?


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 17, 2014)

Does this etching fade with use or is it permanent.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jan 17, 2014)

I followed Dave's method in the thread damascus re-etching.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 17, 2014)

Chuck, how long did they take you to do? They look like ocean waves, really nice!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jan 17, 2014)

Not long at all the etching it self only a few minutes per knife. A little longer for the masanobu. There are a couple blemishes on the carter and hiromoto when you get up close. All and all I am very happy with them though.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 17, 2014)

Masanobu is nice, Carter is alright, but the Hiro looks badass - an innaturally rugged pattern looks like a shredder. Sweet dude!


----------

